# Battlefield 3: Code der Open-Beta ist einen Monat alt - "Wir testen primär die Server und das Backend"



## SebastianThoeing (5. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Code der Open-Beta ist einen Monat alt - "Wir testen primär die Server und das Backend"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Code der Open-Beta ist einen Monat alt - "Wir testen primär die Server und das Backend"


----------



## Max1809 (5. Oktober 2011)

naja .... ich hoffs mal ... 

PS: Aber OP Metro sollte doch ein ziemlich neuer Build sein - denn die meinten doch die haben die Map überarbeitet. ^^


----------



## soldier1990 (5. Oktober 2011)

also die scheinen wirklich an der beta zu arbeiten battlelog ist zurzeit wieder down gestern ebenfals 
hoffe die fahren dann die border server wieder hoch


----------



## Bitfreezer (5. Oktober 2011)

Doch leider sehen zu viele Spieler die Beta als eine Art BF3-Demoversion an und spielen sie nur um zu sehen, ob das Spiel was taugt. Da ist die Open Metro-Karte mit dem Rush-Modus wohl eine der ungeeignetsten Methoden, unentschlossene Spieler zu einem Kauf zu bewegen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Oktober 2011)

Sie wollen angeblich die Server testen aber dann nur mit 32ern auf Metro?
Wenn man Server testen will, testet man den "Worst-Case" mit 64 Spielern...


----------



## Khaos (5. Oktober 2011)

Also mit dem "System" dahinter hab ich bisher weniger Probleme. Ich hab kaum Server, auf denen es lagt - ich geh aber auch meistens auf <40-Ping-Server. Dass ich durch die Karte gefallen bin, ist mir auch laaange nicht mehr passiert. Die Spielverbindung und der Spielstart verlaufen jetzt auch deutlich besser, als vorher. Meine Spiele stürzen seltener ab, die Serverliste ist korrekter, es läuft "runder". 

Die einzigen Sachen, die mir aufgefallen sind, sind diese komischen physikalisch unkorrekten Tode mancher Spieler. ^^ 
Was auch gaaar nicht geht ist, dass man die Runde verliert, trotz dass man beide MComs geknackt hat. 

Dann natürlich das Problem mit der clientseitigen Hit-Erfassung, was ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht soo schlimm finde. Im Gegenteil, ich glaub ich hab mehr Vorteile als Nachteile dadurch. Schön ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## masterkoron (5. Oktober 2011)

*lach* irgendwie lächerlich. Zuerst haben Dice-Mitarbeiter gesagt der Code wäre 4 Monate alt, nun ist er plötzlich nur noch 1 Monat alt und nächste Woche ist es doch die Goldversion.


----------



## NinjaWursti (5. Oktober 2011)

"ziemlich früher Content" Wenn Ihr mir gesagt hättet der sei von letztem Frühling ok, aber einen Monat? Das ist auch nur knapp zwei Monate vor Release. Naja, ich hoffe mal die konnten in diesem Monat alles fixen was es in der Beta so zu bemängeln gibt, aber ich bezweifle es irgendwie.


----------



## gammelbude (5. Oktober 2011)

Wenns ein Stresstest sein soll, warum nennt man es dann nicht Stresstest?

Vermutlich weil auf der Geflügelwurst ja auch nicht steht "Schwein mit einem Hauch Geflügel", obwohls das eher dem Inhalt entsprechen würde....


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. Oktober 2011)

Also bei den Bugs die mir persönlich aufgefallen sind, kann ich nu sagen: Da waren andere Spiele bei release unfertiger. Bin eig relativ sicher, das die das bis release hinbekommen (zum großteil).


----------



## DrProof (5. Oktober 2011)

Damit wollen sie nur auf den Rückzug von Vorbestellungen reagieren und davon gab es nach der massiven Kritik einige.. 
Der Code ist sicher auf einem nahezu aktuellen Stand und nicht auf dem von vor einem Monat... Das kann er seiner Großmutter erzählen. 
Ich war dabei... und bin sehr froh darüber...


----------



## Khaos (5. Oktober 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Der Code ist sicher auf einem nahezu aktuellen Stand und nicht auf dem von vor einem Monat... Das kann er seiner Großmutter erzählen.


 
Und das weißt du besser als Dice, weil...?


----------



## N7ghty (5. Oktober 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Damit wollen sie nur auf den Rückzug von Vorbestellungen reagieren und davon gab es nach der massiven Kritik einige..
> Der Code ist sicher auf einem nahezu aktuellen Stand und nicht auf dem von vor einem Monat... Das kann er seiner Großmutter erzählen.
> Ich war dabei... und bin sehr froh darüber...


 Du kannst doch jetzt nicht einfach so dahergehen und sagen "Stimmt alles nicht". Woher willst du das denn wissen?


----------



## Blasterishere (5. Oktober 2011)

Zum Finalen Spiel wird BF3 sich deutlich von der Beta abheben, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Die Beta wird von vielen als Demo-Version angesehen was der größte unfug überhaupt ist, eine beta ist dazu da um sachen zu testen und hierbei handelte es sich größtenteils um die Server. Bei der Alpha ging es glaub ich mehr ums gameplay, wenn ich mich recht entsinne (deswegen auch die Veränderungen an der Map) Innerhalb eines Monats kann man sehr viel verändern und schaffen. Und wenns nicht auf die DVD passt, dann einfach via Day-One Update, ich sehe das Problem nicht. Bis auf das Server-Fiasko bei BFBC2, hatten sie mich noch nie enttäuscht mit schlechter Qualität und das wird bei BF3 nicht anders sein. 
Das es auf OP Metro getestet wurde und nicht auf Caspin liegt vielleicht dadran, dass sehr viele Leute durch BFBC2 und auch auf den Konsolen diesen Modus lieber spielen als die Ur-BF Spieler, welche mehr auf Conquest stehen. Ich habe beide Karten gespielt und finde das bei BF3 der Conquest modus hammer wird. Aber ich spiele auch sehr gerne Rush und allein die Vielfalt in OP Metro hat mich zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## rasgul (5. Oktober 2011)

"Das finale Spiel wird besser aussehen, sich besser spielen und besser klingen als die Open-Beta."
Aber die gleichen Bugs haben.... 

Ich hoffen die korigieren ein paar bugs und arbeiten nicht nur an der Grafik.


----------



## X3niC (5. Oktober 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Damit wollen sie nur auf den Rückzug von Vorbestellungen reagieren und davon gab es nach der massiven Kritik einige..
> Der Code ist sicher auf einem nahezu aktuellen Stand und nicht auf dem von vor einem Monat... Das kann er seiner Großmutter erzählen.
> Ich war dabei... und bin sehr froh darüber...


 
Ich glaube es schon, weil auf Caspian Borders gab es bestimmte Bugs die es auch jez in der Beta gab, die aber laut Diceforum in der Verkaufsversion schon gefixt wurden.


----------



## Alexey1978 (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin mal gespannt, was die Release Version so zu bieten hat. Die Beta macht auf jeden Fall schon kräftig Spaß, wenn man ein vernünftiges Team hat. Das war ja schon immer da "A" und "O" bei Battlefield. Ohne halbwegs gutes Team läuft nix.

Es gibt noch eine Menge Bugs in der Beta. Komisch anmutende Animationen, Waffen deren Aufsätze in der Luft schweben, "Löcher" in der Landschaft durch die man "fallen" kann uvm.

Ich hoffe/erwarte aber dass das Meiste davon bis zum Release behoben sein wird. Battlefield wird eh kontinuierlich "verbessert" es wird noch Monatelang Patches geben bis es "so gut wie möglich" läuft. Da wird dann sicherlich auch das Balancing der ein oder anderen Waffe noch angepasst oder sonstiges wie eben üblich für große Multiplayer-Shooter.

Man darf eben die Beta nicht als Demo sehen. Obwohl sie selbst als solche besser läuft als manche Demo oder Releaseversion. 

Ich persönlich hoffe ja immer noch, das sie die Reflektionen der Zielfernrohre der Recon Klasse noch etwas anpassen und auch den anderen Zielfernrohren eine Reflektion verpassen (3,4 - 6 x der anderen Waffen). Man wird einfach von zu vielen Leuten zu deutlich gesehen. Selbst im Schatten oder der U-Bahn leuchtet man wie die Jungs mit der taktischen Taschenlampe. DICE sollte zumindest den Bereich in dem man die Reflektion sieht auf den "Ausschnitt" den man mit dem Visier gerade sieht beschränken. Und "Dauerleuchten" sollten die Zielfernrohre auch nicht. Eine Reflektion kommt ja nicht durchgehend vor.

Jaja ich weiß...ich schreibe da fast in jedem Post zu den BF3-News etwas zu...aber wer nichts sagt der muss halt damit leben, es nicht mal "versucht" zu haben. Auch wenn's eher unwahrscheinlich ist, das DICE hier im Forum Userpost's liest.


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Damit wollen sie nur auf den Rückzug von Vorbestellungen reagieren und davon gab es nach der massiven Kritik einige..
> Der Code ist sicher auf einem nahezu aktuellen Stand und nicht auf dem von vor einem Monat... Das kann er seiner Großmutter erzählen.
> Ich war dabei... und bin sehr froh darüber...


 
Sie, mein lieber Herr machen sich gerade lächerlich!
Das der Code alt ist hat DICE schonmal gesagt, aber Nörgler verschließen ja alle Augen und Ohren nicht wahr?
Hauptsache dagegen.



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Sie wollen angeblich die Server testen aber dann nur mit 32ern auf Metro?
> Wenn man Server testen will, testet man den "Worst-Case" mit 64 Spielern...



Es gab 64 Spieler Server -.-" da haben aber 5-6 Tage ausgereicht um die Auslastung zu testen, und den Rest per Metro Map nachzuforschen.



NinjaWursti schrieb:


> "ziemlich früher Content" Wenn Ihr mir gesagt  hättet der sei von letztem Frühling ok, aber einen Monat? Das ist auch  nur knapp zwei Monate vor Release. Naja, ich hoffe mal die konnten in  diesem Monat alles fixen was es in der Beta so zu bemängeln gibt, aber  ich bezweifle es irgendwie.


 
Das ist in der Spieleentwicklung heutzutage ein riesiger Haufen Zeit!
Erst mal wird alles ins Spiel gebracht und halbwegs zum funktionieren genötigt.
Alles andere ist Feinarbeit, und da es eig. nur einen Major Bug gab (gefräßiger Boden auf Metro) der bereits auf Caspian Border mit neuerem Code nicht mehr auftrat, ist die Version eig. verdammt gut für solch eine frühe Phase.


----------



## dickdurstig (5. Oktober 2011)

bullshit der code ist nicht einen monat alt und selbst wenn, geht das spiel grad so als alpha durch und die werden mit ea im nacken niemals alle mängel bis zum release ausmerzen

ausserdem was würde es ihnen bringen einen code zu testen der nicht up to date ist, du testest um mängel rauszufinden, wenn die aussage stimmt wird die release ja noch bekackter weil sie keiner geteste hat, 

das ist schwachsinn, wäre es desweiteren ein reiner servertest wär die beta vorbei, ausreden um die massiven abbestellungen abzudämpfen wie proof es gesagt hat, so ne beta kostet nämlich auch geld und bringt keins rein

mentor 2 monate waren mal eine lange zeit bei den entwicklungszeiten heutzutage reicht das niemals, mit ea im nacken werden die nochnichtmal die hälfte richten können, das spiel haben die gegen die wand gefahren

desweiteren weiss keiner wie die anderen maps laufen, die haben zur beta nur eine map gebracht und die ist noch nichtmal gescheit gelaufen lol wer weiss was da noch für fehler in den andern schlummern

es sind noch nicht alle spielmodi im großen maasstab getestet worde imho sind die auch noch ned gescheit balanciert und gekammerjägert

es ist einfach ein wrack und deine aussagen sind völlig naiv mentor du glaubst denen ja auch alles, die wollen dir in erster linie keine freude machen sondern deine kohle


----------



## Hanzz-Zarkov (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich sehe die Beta als eine Beta an.D.h. die Bugs nerven mich eigentlich gar nicht.Ausserdem finde ich das SPiel bisher als sehr gelungen.
Dem Battlelog war ich anfangs gegenüber sehr kritisch wobei ich nach einigen Tagen Beta immer mehr überzeugt bin das es für die Community eine gute Sache werden könnte.Die Fehler im Squadsys. werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit noch ausgemerzt werden.
Ich bin Bf zocker seit Tag 1 und es hat zu beginn noch nie perfekt geklappt,denke dass das mittlerweile so ne Art " Running Gag" von Dice ist.
Da ich keine Ahnung vom programieren habe sehe ich das immer wie so ne Art Hausbau an.
Kein Haus ist nach dem Bau perfekt es gibt Anfangs immer noch hier und da was zum Ausbessern.Ob Origin eine gute Sache oder eher Spyware ist wird sich im Laufe der Zeit rausstellen.Was mich tierisch Nervt und mir den Spaß zu nichte macht sind Cheater(wie wohl jedem ehrlichen Spieler)da sollte Dice schauen dass sie dieses Problem mit harten Strafen in den Griff bekommen.
Fazit: Keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen und das Spiel boykotieren wenns einem vom Grundgerüst gefällt, alles andere regelt die Zeit/Patch.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. Oktober 2011)

PS: Es kommt ein gescheites Squadmanagement



> [...]
> und so glaubte fast jeder, dass man sich im Spiel sein Squad nicht  selber aussuchen, es als "Privat" markieren oder von einem Squad ins  nächste wechseln kann.
> [...]
> Natürlich kann man die oben genannnten Dinge - das Squad wechseln, das  Squad zumachen etc. - auch im Spiel machen. Das hat Producer Barrie  *Bazayaytee* Tingle im Battlelog-Forum offiziell bestätigt. Auch bestätigt: Man wird Spieler aus dem Squad herauswerfen können und damit quasi alle Funktionen haben, die man früher auch hatte.
> [...]





> _"In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads.
> 
> Since the Open BETA we’ve added more advanced functionality to manage  your squad. You will be able to browse and join specific squads through  the squad screen. You can see all players that are in a specific squad  as well as who’s playing as lone wolf. As a squad leader you can set  your squad to private as well as kick players from the squad.
> _


Battlefield 3 - Squad-Managment im Spiel - Videos - Grafikvergleich


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> bullshit der code ist nicht einen monat alt und selbst wenn, geht das spiel grad so als alpha durch und die werden mit ea im nacken niemals alle mängel bis zum release ausmerzen
> 
> ausserdem was würde es ihnen bringen einen code zu testen der nicht up to date ist, du testest um mängel rauszufinden, wenn die aussage stimmt wird die release ja noch bekackter weil sie keiner geteste hat,
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde jetzt mal absehen von deinen Aussagen ich wäre Naiv, ich glaube es würde dir mal ganz gut tun zuzuhören.
Das der Code alt ist war schon vor Beta start bekannt, nur hat das entweder keiner mitbekommen oder es wollte keiner hören weil einem so die Nörgel Grundlage fehlte.
Ich will dir jetzt mal was sagen: Ich habe in meinem Leben mehr Open und closed Betas gespielt, als du in deinem Leben Spiele vermute ich, und BF3 ist alles aber sicherlich kein Wrack, und seit wann muss ein Entwickler alle Spielmodi testen bevor er sie ins Spiel einbaut? Was machen denn dann bitte die Entwickler die keinen Betatest durchführen?

Heutzutage sind ein Monat Entwicklungszeit im Vergleich von Entiwcklungen von vor 5 oder 6 Jahren ca. ein halbes Jahr reeller Entwicklungszeit; 
Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass die Spiele seitdem nicht viel komplexer geworden sind und Teams an den Spielen arbeiten die bis zu 5 mal so groß sind wie damals.

Seit wann bringt man für eine MP-Beta mehr als eine oder zwei Maps (wie in diesem Fall oder habt ihr alle CB vergessen?) raus, dass wäre sonst ja praktisch das gesamte Spiel.

Aus dir spricht mehr Naivität als aus mir, das kannst du mir glauben.
Lass uns einfach eine Wette abschließen, wenn du Recht behalten solltest und ich Unrecht was das finale Spiel angeht, darfst du mich gern auslachen und vorführen, wenn ich Recht behalte werde ich mir auch das Recht vorbehalten über deine Aussagen zu lachen.


----------



## dickdurstig (5. Oktober 2011)

origin ist 
1.keine gute sache
2. ein onlinestore um nichts mehr an steam abzudrücken
3.absolute spyware, noch nie hat eine firma so offen gesagt, dass es ein auferzwungenes programm so programmiert hat dass sie wissen was auf dem rechner ist

aber ea kann sichs erlauben wenn man en großen teil des markts beherrscht, müssen die spieler sich dem despoten beugen oder die geschichte eben auf eigene weise boykottieren, da gibt es methoden die spiele trotzdem noch zu spielen und origin wird das feuerchen sehr stark schüren


----------



## Blasterishere (5. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> origin ist
> 1.keine gute sache
> 2. ein onlinestore um nichts mehr an steam abzudrücken
> 3.absolute spyware, noch nie hat eine firma so offen gesagt, dass es ein auferzwungenes programm so programmiert hat dass sie wissen was auf dem rechner ist
> ...


 
Sehr interessant. Kaum hat ein Nörgler keine Grundlage mehr zum Nörgeln für das Eigentliche spiel ( danke Mentor501 ) sucht er sich was anderes und zwar Origin. Nur um etwas zum Nörgel zu haben. Das muss ich in mein wissenschaftlichen Nörgler/Flamer/Hater Notizbuch schreiben.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> origin ist
> 1.keine gute sache
> 2. ein onlinestore um nichts mehr an steam abzudrücken
> 3.absolute spyware, noch nie hat eine firma so offen gesagt, dass es ein auferzwungenes programm so programmiert hat dass sie wissen was auf dem rechner ist
> ...



1. Sandboxie laden
2. Origin darin ausführen
3. BF3 zocken ohne das Origin was vom Pc sieht


----------



## Flo66R6 (5. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> bullshit...


 
Tja, so unterschiedlich können die Empfindungen sein.Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund vom Rush Modus und mochte auch schon bei BFBC2 den Conquest Mode lieber (von BF2 ganz zu schweigen, aber da gibt es ja auch nur Conquest), aber die BF3 Beta ist meiner Meinung nach schon unglaublich gut. Ich habe einfach richtig Feetz auf den (meisten) Servern, das Gameplay passt mir hervorragend, die Athmosphäre ist sehr gut und wenn es z.B. oben in der Eingangshalle der Subway um die vorletzten beiden M-Com Stationen geht, überall RPG's und Handgranaten explodieren, man unter Feuer in Deckung kriecht, die Fliesen von den Wänden platzen, ja, halt richtig Alarm ist, schießen mir bald die Freudentränen in die Augen.

Grafisch gefällt es mir nicht ganz so gut, aber das Gameplay und die Action passen (für den Rush Modus) auf jeden Fall schon einmal. Die Bugs die ich bisher hatte waren ein weiß blinkender Bildschirm, nach dem wiederbeleben nicht bewegen können, spontaner Suicide (obwohl ich nichts gemacht habe) und spontane Abstürze (CTD). Allerdings tritt das alles nicht häufig auf und mich juckt es nicht, da es schließlich eine Beta ist und kein fertiges Spiel.

Meiner Meinung nach hat DICE bisher damit alles richtig gemacht, obwohl es auch mir nicht einleuchtet weshalb nicht Caspian Border als Beta Map gewählt wurde. Naja, mir sind die Nörgler relativ egal. Es gibt ja auch viele Leute die BFBC2 scheisse finden und ich hatte viel Spaß damit.

Auch das Battlelog gefällt mir super und ich finde es um längen komfortabler als der BF2 und BFBC2 Serverbrowser. Die Stats- und Community funktionen, Party und Platoon Bildung sowie aktuelle News und Neuigkeiten zusammengefasst in einme Portal. Viel komfortabler geht es eigentlich gar nicht mehr und man brauch nix X verschiedene Webseiten für Stats, Info's etc.

Einzig Cheater und Hacker gehen mir auf dem Sack. Gestern war ich auf einem Server als er gehackt wurde. Ich verstehe diese Idioten einfach nicht





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITGUo1wCKS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Grüße,

Flo


----------



## dickdurstig (5. Oktober 2011)

hättest du die kommentare gelesen wüsstest du das 1 oder 2 posts vor mir jemand sich die frage gestellt hat ob orgin ne gute sache ist 
ja das was ich aufgezählt hab sind fakten
und nörgler lol? hab mich sehr auf bf3 gefreut bis zu dieser alpha ja dann war schluss das was dice da abliefert mit der beihilfe von ea ist einw rakc und ich hab auch schon geschrieben warum erst lesen dann dumme kommentare abgeben


----------



## dickdurstig (5. Oktober 2011)

und des weiteren ist das einzig gute was man zu dem spiel sagen kann auch die grafik, das ist ein onlinespiel, das soll neben gut aussehen auch performaance bringen das schafft es gott sei dank auch alle andere kritik bleibt


----------



## Blasterishere (5. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> und des weiteren ist das einzig gute was man zu dem spiel sagen kann auch die grafik, das ist ein onlinespiel, das soll neben gut aussehen auch performaance bringen das schafft es gott sei dank auch alle andere kritik bleibt


 
Die einzig dummen Kommentare die ich sehe sind welche die nur Nörgeln können und nicht checken das es sich um eine alte Beta handelt die natürlich bugs enthält, welche natürlich fast alle im finalen spiel nicht mehr enthallten sind, und sich sooo über die bugs aufregen als wäre es das Final Spiel. Ihr kriegt hier !UMSONST! eine beta zum testen, selbst wenn es bugverseuchter als Söldner am Release tag wäre, wäre es immer noch nett von Dice den Fans eine Beta zu geben. Und es grenzt schon an einer Unverschämtheit, Dice sachen vorzuwerfen die sogar zum großteil laut Dice im Full-version schon gefixt wurden. Informieren wäre da auch mal angesagt und auf die final version warten, als hier irgendwelchen Müll zu verzapfen und alles auf die Final zu schieben. Ich war schon in XX Beta und Alpha test und die BF3 ist einer der wenigen, die wirklich extrem gut laufen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (5. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> und nörgler lol? hab mich sehr auf bf3 gefreut bis zu dieser alpha ja dann war schluss das was dice da abliefert mit der beihilfe von ea ist einw rakc und ich hab auch schon geschrieben warum erst lesen dann dumme kommentare abgeben


 
Alter Schwede, ich bin sicher kein Rechtsreib- Gott (bei weitem nicht) aber das was du dir zusammentippst verursacht ja schon fast körperliche Schmerzen 

Wieso liefern EA und DICE deiner Meinung nach den "einw rakc" (ich nehme an, das du "ein Wrack" meintest"?) ab? Du hast bisher zumindest in diesem Thread hier noch nicht ein einziges Argument gebracht weshalb du BF3 für völlig verwurstet hälst. Das würde mich tatsächlich interessieren.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## black-diablo (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch seit der Beta auf nem totalen BF3-Freundentripp.

Mal zur News:
Dice hat ja mal erwähnt, sie würden viel wert auf die Hitdetection legen.
Haben die sich schon wegen der schlechten Hitdetection in der Beta zu Wort gemeldet?
Wie stehen da die Chancen, dass sich das noch verbessert? Was meint ihr?
Das ist neben Origin nämlich mein einzig echter Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel.


----------



## Draikore (5. Oktober 2011)

Wie oben geschrieben ist die Beta sozuasgen "alt" also wird hitdetection  und alles andere wohl verbuggt und was weiß ich sein, in welchem Grad dieses es sind ist eine andere Frage.

Wem die Beta nicht passt soll es bitte löschen und die backen halten, nach dem obigen Post sollte man wohl merken das es kein Wunder ist, das die Beta verbuggt ist und wir können froh sein das es überhaupt ne Beta gibt, wobei ich nicht ganz verstehe warum wir unbedingt eine 1 Monate alte Version vom Spiel als Beta hingeklatscht bekommen. oO Hätte man das alles auch nicht mit einer neueren funktioniererenden Version testen können ? 

Naja whatever mir gefällt die Beta, bisschen Frust ist immer und der kommt momentan von der hoffentlich noch schlecht Hit detection.


----------



## devflash (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich auch richtig auf die Beta gefreut, aber 1 Woche später spiel ich sie kaum noch.
Mann trifft einfach nicht dort man eigentlich treffen sollte, und am nervigsten finde ich sind diese Texturbugs, wo ich einfach mal die Map von unten sehen kann und meine Spielfigur wackelt als hätte sie eine richtig harte Nacht hinter sich.


----------



## volcomer (5. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> und des weiteren ist das einzig gute was man zu dem spiel sagen kann auch die grafik, das ist ein onlinespiel, das soll neben gut aussehen auch performaance bringen das schafft es gott sei dank auch alle andere kritik bleibt


 
Ein Onlinespiel muss also nach deiner Aussage immer gut aussehen? Komisch.. wieso spielen nochmal so viele Leute CS 1.6...?


----------



## dickdurstig (5. Oktober 2011)

wie naiv dass sich anhört nur weil dice sagt sie retten morgen alle tierarten vorm aussterben glaubt ihr das auch, ich hab erfahrungen mit ea spielen gemacht und es war noch NIE der fall das die bugs gefixed wurden auch in geleaketen betas, den gleichen scheiss hast beim release wiedergefunden, dice kann sich zwar nich gegen ea wehren aber dann auch so rumzubrüllen wir fixen alles ist auch ne lustige sache, würden sie schon  längst ne andre version haben würde es keine updates für die beta geben aber die gibts ich hab nur am anfang der letzten woche gespielt und die haben das 2 mal gepatched und zwar nicht nur die server, das hätte entwicklerisch überhaupt keinen sinn einen alten sourcecode zu patchen und aus reiner nächstenliebe tun die das auch nicht

ich möchte hier einfach anmerken dass solche versprechen so gut wie nie gehalten werden, die die sowas vor release fixen sind meistens die dies überhaupt nicht ankündigen a la blizzard: ps am rande des beheben wir noch

ich glaube dieser aussage einfach nicht, und das ist kein nörgeln und wer behauptet die verison sei wunderbar fertig soll sich erstmal das aussetzen vom bild anschauen oder so banale dinge wie wenn man zweimal zu häufig auf den deploy button drückt dass das spiel abstüzt, und von den cheatern wollen wir garnet anfangen, aber was soll man andres erwarten wenn man punkbuster nutzt der so ziehmlich mit am einfachsten zu umgehen ist

ea und dice haben so ziehmlich alles falsch gemacht wo geht:
großen hype machen, eine revolution ankündigen
spielern das blaue vom himmel versprechen
den konkurrenten unbedingt mit früherem release-termin ausstechen
dabei die qualität vernachlässigen, ich bezweifle nicht, dass wenn ea noch 1-2 monate drauflegen würde ein tolles spiel rauskommen würde, aber das was momentan da ist überzeugt einfach nicht und da bin ich nicht allein

ausserdem kann man ganz naturwissenschaftlich vorgehen der name von dem prinzip will mir ums verrecken nicht einffallen

im kurzen dass was die wenigsten annahmen und spekulationen beinhaltet ist so lange als wahr anzusehen bis das gegenteil bewiesen ist

und das das ne alte sit muss ersst bewiesen werden und setzt relativ viel voraus


----------



## dickdurstig (5. Oktober 2011)

volcomer schrieb:


> Ein Onlinespiel muss also nach deiner Aussage immer gut aussehen? Komisch.. wieso spielen nochmal so viele Leute CS 1.6...?


 
spezialist, muss es bene nicht unbedingt oder hast das mit der perfomance überlesen, es soll vorallendingen mit geringer latenz laufen und dafür wie die latenz ist ist die grafik ziehmlich gut


----------



## r4mp4ge (5. Oktober 2011)

Flo[/QUOTE]
Einzig Cheater und Hacker gehen mir auf dem Sack. Gestern war ich auf einem Server als er gehackt wurde. Ich verstehe diese Idioten einfach nicht

RAMPenen bin Ich gestern mit "Absicht" hinterher,habe mir ihre Freundeslisten vorgenommen,sowie mit Fraps die ganze Betrügerei aufgenommen.
Es scheint mir,als käme dieser Teleport Cheat von AABumblebee.Die ganzen Leute die ich beim Cheaten erwischt hab,hatten das AA in dem Namen,
hier ein paar Beispiele:AADave,AAftw,einbeinAA usw.
Danach habe ich jedes Ihrer Profile dank der Report Funktion Ea gemeldet,und hoffe dadurch das diese L0ser im Release vor Gesperrten Account´s
Hocken und Flennen.
Das Lustigste an AADave,der war auf der Gegnerseite,Er hatte mich (und das Ganze Team!)immer vor Sich Teleportiert,in der Hoffnung,uns zu Killen,
nach einigen Tp´s war ich aber so Sauer dass Ich ihn gleich nach dem Tp 3 mal "Erwischt" hab,und noch eine Badge nebst Visier für die Waffe bekam,
da war AADave nun plötzlich seines Spasses veraubt,so das Er sich auf´s Tp in den Himmel(Sturz und Tot) oder auf Plätze unter der Karte beschränkte,was auch gleich Tödlich war.
Fazit:Cheater ohne jegliches können,Witzfiguren.

Col.Ramp


----------



## K-on-road (5. Oktober 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal höchstgespannt.


----------



## Flo66R6 (5. Oktober 2011)

Die waren vermutlich nur ziemlich angefressen weil sie gegen unser Team keine Schnitte hatten und es denen dann wohl zu bunt wurde. Gut zu wissen das man die Accounts per Reporting Funktion direkt bei EA melden kann. Das wusste ich bisher nämlich noch nicht.

Ich werde mal ein Auge auf "AAxxx" Spieler werfen falls ich heute Abend wieder welche sehe.

Lustig, das wir gestern auf dem selben Server unterwegs waren.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. Oktober 2011)

*in den meisten threads im bf3 forum beschwert sich kaum einer über die paar bugs die noch ingame sind sondern eher über die neuen "features" wie battlelog . tactical light, Q spam für 3D radar ,die flugsteuerung und langsame jets aber auch cheater und hacks und dann die ganzen sachen die einfach fehlen wie commander und das dadurch resultierende schlechte teamplay es geht einfach darum das das gameplay auf ne zielgruppe setzt die nicht älter als 12 ist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrIE9Ix3lng alles über battlefield 3


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> *in den meisten threads im bf3 forum beschwert  sich kaum einer über die paar bugs die noch ingame sind sondern eher  über die neuen "features" wie battlelog . tactical light, Q spam für 3D  radar ,die flugsteuerung und langsame jets aber auch cheater und hacks  und dann die ganzen sachen die einfach fehlen wie commander und das  dadurch resultierende schlechte teamplay es geht einfach darum das das  gameplay auf ne zielgruppe setzt die nicht älter als 12 ist
> 
> Battlefield 3 cracked - YouTube alles über battlefield 3


 
Gameplay das auf ne Zielgruppe nicht älter als 12 setzt? Selten so gelacht, aber mal im einzelnen.

Battlelog: Eine super Sache ohne echte Nachteile dafür aber mit echten Vorteilen wie z.B. dem Clanmanagement etc.
Tactical light: Geschmackssache, in den Tunnenln finde ich es in  Ordnung, Oberhalb müssen sie aber dringend das blenden eliminieren, war  auch eig. so gedacht, daher nehme ich mal an es ist ein Bug.

Q Spam für 3D Radar: ist bereits deutlich abgeschwächt kann aber ruhig  noch weiter abgeschwächt werden, im Moment funktioniert es noch nicht so  ganz mit dem ursprünglichen Plan das wenn der Spotter den Feind nicht  mehr sehen kann er nicht mehr angezeigt wird, ich hoffe sehr, dass DICE  sich da noch bequatschen lässt, andererseits wärs aber auch kein  Weltuntergang, da 3D Spotting wie üblich  Serverseitig abgeschaltet  werden kann. 

Die Flugsteuerung: Ist erste Sahne, und schon hier passt dein 12 Jahre  Argument wie Hund auf Eimer! Es wurde GENAU das gemacht was im Vorfeld  von der Community gewünscht wurde, eine deutlich Skill lastigere Heli  Steuerung, so dass eben nicht mehr jeder 12 Jährige die Helis steuern  kann sondern schon mehr können dafür gebraucht wird, viele konnten die  lächerlich einfache Steuerung in BC2 nicht ausstehen.
Flugzeuge bereiten beim Steuern auch keine Probleme, es ist halt nicht  so einfach zu Zielen, dass ist ja aber gerade der Sinn der Sache!
Das sie zu langsam sind kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr nachvollziehen,  da ich den Jäger selbst geflogen habe, und für den Piloten der  tatsächlich steuert ist das absolut in Ordnung, zumal per Nachbrenner  durchaus ein wenig mehr Gas gegeben werden kann.
Übrigens, nur so zur Info: Schneller waren die F35 etc. in BF2 auch  nicht, lediglich deren Nachbrenner war noch ein wenig wirkungsvoller und  gab noch nen zusätzlichen Ruckel Effekt hinzu, sodass es "schnell"  wirkte.

Bei der Erwähnung von Cheatern und Hacks muss ich dann wieder lachen,  denn das in einer BETA die noch kein PB hat Cheater leichtes Spiel haben  dürfte jawohl mehr als klar sein, zumal kein Cheatschutz der Welt in  letzter Instanz wirklich wirksam ist, irgendwann kommen immer die Hacker  ins Spiel, nur kann man das kaum dem Entwickler des Spiels vorwerfen,  sondern vielmehr den Hackern selbst und den Serveranbietern die sich  nicht um Administratoren kümmern.

Was die fehlende Commander Funktion angeht: Ich bezweifle dass du jemals  BF2 gespietl hast, denn der Commander war damals das wohl meist  verhassteste Feature ever und es fand sich selten auf beiden Seiten  jemand der die Rolle übernehmen wollte!
Ein Commander ist auch gar nicht notwendig, wichtig ist lediglich die  Kommunikation im Squad und im Team, und die gibt es, was man daraus  macht ist dann den Spielern überlassen, das war auch schon bei BF2 so,  übrigens kam auf öffentlichen Servern schon damals nicht mehr Teamplay  zustande als heute in der BF3 Beta und BC2, also halt mal die Schotten  dicht, es erscheint mir nähmlich nicht so als könntest du in der  Hinsicht überhaupt mitreden.



dickdurstig schrieb:


> wie naiv dass sich anhört nur weil dice sagt  sie retten morgen alle tierarten vorm aussterben glaubt ihr das auch,  ich hab erfahrungen mit ea spielen gemacht und es war noch NIE der fall  das die bugs gefixed wurden auch in geleaketen betas, den gleichen  scheiss hast beim release wiedergefunden, dice kann sich zwar nich gegen  ea wehren aber dann auch so rumzubrüllen wir fixen alles ist auch ne  lustige sache, würden sie schon  längst ne andre version haben würde es  keine updates für die beta geben aber die gibts ich hab nur am anfang  der letzten woche gespielt und die haben das 2 mal gepatched und zwar  nicht nur die server, das hätte entwicklerisch überhaupt keinen sinn  einen alten sourcecode zu patchen und aus reiner nächstenliebe tun die  das auch nicht
> 
> ... noch mehr blabla


 
Also ich will jetzt hier keine Lanze für Crysis 2 brechen, aber die  geleakte Beta Version war in einigen Leveln noch unspielbar (bzw. waren  einige Level nicht mal startbar) und dennoch war bis zum Release alles  bereinigt.
Übrigens ist DICE nicht erst seit gestern bei EA, nur so am Rande. 
Ich weiß jedenfalls schon über wessen Aussage ich mich bei Release des  Spiels kapputlachen werde, von wegen es sei schlimm verbuggt, aber ich  hoffe du siehst es dann selber ein.
Wie gesagt, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, kannst du gerne auch mit  meinen Aussagen so verfahren, allerdings glaube ich nicht so wirklich  dass ich, was die bugs angeht, verlieren werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mentor501 (5. Oktober 2011)

bitte löschen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. Oktober 2011)

nette textwand 
  mit '12 jährige' meinte ich die cod spieler die nur auf die K/D achten und die meiste zeit in irgendeiner ecke sitzen und warten anstatt die mcom anzugreifen.
und btw ich zock fps schon seit 12 jahren und battlefield seit  1942  "also halt mal die Schotten dicht, es erscheint mir nähmlich  nicht so als könntest du in der Hinsicht überhaupt mitreden." 
troll dich.​


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. Oktober 2011)

doppelpost.


----------



## CyrionXS (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Aussage von Mentor scheint doch vernünftiger zu sein, als viele andere hier. *hust*

Aber teils eben doch auch hyperbelisiert.

Commandermodus verhasst?
Habe bf2 zwar nicht mehr gegen Ende gespielt, aber es fand sich fast immer einer.
Und wenn nicht, dann weil das Teamplay einfach nicht funktioniert hat. Das lag dann , wie gesagt, am Teamplay.
Abgesehen davon, hat das Team ohne guten Commander (oder ohne überhaupteinen) ziemlich immer verloren.

Sofern jedoch die Squads die Befehle befolgen (Oder wenigstens zur Kenntnis nehmen) und sich sogar artig bedanken weil man Ihnen mit UAVs, Artillery und Packages hilft, hat man seine kleine eigene Ameisenarmee. Und sowas übt immer Reiz aus , nicht allein weil man Quasi allmächtig wirkt.

Wie gesagt, verhasst wurde es meist von Teamplay unfähigen Rambo-Imitatoren, die es auch in BF3 gibt /geben wird.
Warum sollte also ein taktisch/strategisch ambitionierter Squad/platoon keinen Vorteil über Hirnlose Berserker verzeichnen können?

War es nicht das, was BF3 von COD abhebt? Mehr Strategische und Taktische Tiefe? Wenns keiner benutzt, kanns keiner hassen. Wers nicht leiden kann, soll sich am A*** lecken und nicht anderen das Vergnügen unterbinden.


Und die Flashlights.
Ohje so unfair, -wohin- schiess ich nur wenn mich ein Flashlight blendet?
Wir spielen nicht Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht.
Sonst müssten wir Granatwerfer/Granaten und Sniper verbieten, RPGs können nur Fahrzeuge erfassen und Kugeln treffen erst auf 90cm Entfernung. Eben alles was taktische Vorteile bietet...

Dann ist wenigstens alles kiddy-fair. 

(Pun not intended: (Wortwitz): Kinderjahrmarkt)  

Sonst bzw auch, wie gesagt, vollste Zustimmung


----------



## CyrionXS (5. Oktober 2011)

PS: was gibts besseres als für mögliche Cheats/hacks schon in der Beta Gegenmaßnahmen zu entwickeln?


----------



## rhcprocks (5. Oktober 2011)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Die Aussage von Mentor scheint doch vernünftiger zu sein, als viele andere hier. *hust*
> 
> Aber teils eben doch auch hyperbelisiert.
> 
> ...



-->sign
Und wohl die weisesten Worte, die ich zu der Thematik bisher gelesen habe.


----------



## Draikore (5. Oktober 2011)

Wahre Worte hier zu lesen, wie schön. xD

Ich bin immernoch recht zufrieden und mir machts Spaß trotz hit detection und so en mist. Bf 3 ist ein gutes Spiel, also ein würdiger Nachfolger von BF 2 punkt ende aus


----------



## IlllIIlllI (5. Oktober 2011)

ich finds lustiger wie die fanboys versuchen den bullshit von DICE schön zu reden


----------



## Struppi (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe schon sehr viel über die BF3 Beta in diversen Foren gelesen. Über Bugs und so weiter ...

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Spiel sehr verbuggt auf den Markt kommen wird. Denn die Aussage, es würde ein alter Code verwendet werden, halte ich für unwahr.
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal an der Beta zu Parabellum teilgenommen. Dort wurde ausschließlich mit der neuesten Game-Version getestet und es kamen im Schnitt alle 3-5 Tage neue Updates. Es wäre ja völliger Blödsinn und total unwirtschaftlich, in eine Beta viel Geld zu investieren und dann nen alten Code zu verwenden. Hier würden die sich doch mehr schaden als nützen. Außerdem ... was nützt DICE ein Feedback zu einer alten Spiel-Version? Bei Parabellum ging der Beta-Test über 4 Monate, bevor das Spiel dann mangels Kohle eingestampft wurde.

Ich finde die Herangehensweise von DICE bzw. EA sehr unprofessionell. Die Beta ist viel zu kurz. Es müsste länger und intensiver getestet werden. Viele Updates und wieder testen, bis man ein vernünftiges Ergebnis erzielt ...

Die BF3 Beta ist nicht verkehrt. Ich hab nur leider die Befürchtung, dass aus Geldgier seitens EA das Spiel unfertig erscheinen wird. Ich habs mir auch vorbestellt. Ich bezweifle aber, dass es zum 25.10. erscheinen wird. Denn in der kurzen Zeit diese Unmenge an Bugs zu fixen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Es sind nur noch 20 tage incl. Wochenende. Von mir aus können die sich bis Weihnachten zeit lassen. Ich hab damit kein Problem, wenn ich weiß dass es dann vernünftig läuft. Ich ahne aber Schlimmes ...


----------



## Famer555 (5. Oktober 2011)

Passt zwar nicht so zum Thema, aber ich stelle die Frage trozdem:

Stimmt es, dass man den Singleplayer spielen muss um Waffen oder andere Extras für den Multiplayer freizuschalten???


----------



## Struppi (5. Oktober 2011)

Müssen ist relativ. Ich würde es so sagen: Es ist möglich, im Singleplayer Waffen und Extras für den Multiplayer freizuschalten. Zumindest gehe ich dvon aus, dass es die Abzeichen u.ä. wie in BC2 geben wird.


----------



## Nesquick_John (5. Oktober 2011)

wenn man sich die beta ohne bugs vorstellt, dann wäre ich jetzt schon voll zufrieden. würde höchstens die shotguns stärker machen, die haben mir echt zu wenig reichweite, hab aber noch keine sachen für die freigespielt.


----------



## thonczek123 (5. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel ist geil, was scheisst ihr euch alle ein? Die paar fehler werden gefixt.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. Oktober 2011)

Struppi schrieb:


> Ich habe schon sehr viel über die BF3 Beta in diversen Foren gelesen. Über Bugs und so weiter ...
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Spiel sehr verbuggt auf den Markt kommen wird. Denn die Aussage, es würde ein alter Code verwendet werden, halte ich für unwahr.
> Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal an der Beta zu Parabellum teilgenommen. Dort wurde ausschließlich mit der neuesten Game-Version getestet und es kamen im Schnitt alle 3-5 Tage neue Updates. Es wäre ja völliger Blödsinn und total unwirtschaftlich, in eine Beta viel Geld zu investieren und dann nen alten Code zu verwenden. Hier würden die sich doch mehr schaden als nützen. Außerdem ... was nützt DICE ein Feedback zu einer alten Spiel-Version? Bei Parabellum ging der Beta-Test über 4 Monate, bevor das Spiel dann mangels Kohle eingestampft wurde. Und der Netzcode bzw. die Serverversion könne ja auch dann gepacht werden wenn der Client schon in den Presswerken ist. Da Bettlelog kann ja eh immer gepatcht werden und die Serverhoster bekommen ihre Version dann pünktlich in angepasster Form rechtzeitig zum release.
> ...


 

Schön, nur lass dir gesagt sein, ALLES was du auf den Konsolen runterlädst wird von Sony bzw, Microsoft vorher überpüft und das dauert 3 Wochen oder mehr. Also können wir davon ausgehen das zumindest auf den Konsolen die Version mindestens 5 - 6 Wochen alt ist (1 Woche Beta + 3 Wochen überprüfen + 1 - 2 Wochen die DICE gebraucht hat die Beta zu packen). Und da auf dem Pc ähnliche Bugs wie auf den Konsolen gemeldet werden könne wir davon ausgehen, dass es sich um die gleiche handelt, auch weil zwei Versionen zu packen sicher zu teuer geworden wäre. Und es geht hier auch nicht darum das Spiel zu testen, dazu war dei Alpha da, sondern die Serverstruktur und das Battlelog und dafür langen zwei Wochen locker.

PS; Ja ich weiß schönreden blablabla aber es ist so. BF3 wird zu Release nicht perfekt (Welches BF war das schon?), aber weit bugfreier als die Beta.



IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich finds lustiger wie die fanboys versuchen den bullshit von DICE schön zu reden



Ich finds lustig wie die Hater versuchen alles schlecht zu reden 



Famer555 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht so zum Thema, aber ich stelle die Frage trozdem:
> 
> Stimmt es, dass man den Singleplayer spielen muss um Waffen oder andere Extras für den Multiplayer freizuschalten???



Den SP nicht, aber durch den Co-op werden Waffen freigeschaltet, falls die Info nicht auch schon veraltet ist.


----------



## omfgnoobs (5. Oktober 2011)

"der code ist ein monat alt." Gratulation DICE!! euer code ist 1 monat alt! wie heisst der kleine denn?  oder was wollen die hören?!?   ich hätte lieber news wie " netcode verzögerung nach 1 monat gefixt " aber kannste ja knicken digga D: DICE will lediglich stresstests machen auf den 32er servern .. eiskalt die devs.. eiskalt und abgezockt.


----------



## cooldine (5. Oktober 2011)

Famer555 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht so zum Thema, aber ich stelle die Frage trozdem:
> 
> Stimmt es, dass man den Singleplayer spielen muss um Waffen oder andere Extras für den Multiplayer freizuschalten???



In keinem Battlefield musste man den Singleplayer (durch-)spielen um Waffen etc. im Multiplayer freizuschalten, deswegen denke ich eher nicht. Dice wird wohl kaum den Spieler dazu zwingen den SP zu spielen, wenn er nur den MP will.


----------



## leckmuschel (5. Oktober 2011)

wie lang ist das spiel in entwicklung ?


----------



## Joerg2 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich glaube ja nicht dran, dass die nur die Server testen. Die haben ja schon selbst gesagt, dass das, was am Erscheinungstag passiert kein Test simulieren kann (Quelle: Printausgabe PCGames - die, wo Titelthema BF3 war). 
Ich denke eher, dass die sich gedacht haben: "Gut wir haben den MoH Leuten jetzt versprochen, eine Beta zu bekommen. Nehmen wir also so wenig Maps und Modi wie möglich und einen leicht veralteten Code, damit wir sagen können, dass Hauptspiel sei besser. Dazu noch ein paar leicht fixbare Bugs und die Leute sind zufrieden" //Übertreibung


----------



## X3niC (5. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich finds lustiger wie die fanboys versuchen den bullshit von DICE schön zu reden


 Sagt der größte Fanboy von cod ever^^ 
_"Ach Call of Duty hat eine VIEL bessere Grafik als die anderen"_


----------



## solidus246 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile bin ich auch ein wenig unsicher bezüglich des releases von BF3. Das die Beta nur 2 Wochen geht ist eigentlich sehr ungewöhnlich. Wie will man den in der kurzen zeit die Bugs beheben oder zumindest einen großen Teil ? Hinzukommt die Optimierungszeit. Wie will man ein Game in 2 Wochen optimieren ?

Auch, dass nur 2 Tage eine sehr große Map getestet wird und die restlichen Wochen eine sehr kleine Map. Ist es nicht klüger z.B beide Maps laufen zu lassen ? Damit hat man doch eine viel größere Spannweite mit dem was man verbessern möchte. 

Aber ich denke einfach mal, dass DICE diese Entscheidung nicht selbst getroffen hat. Ich meine, so ein erfahrenes Team macht doch nicht solch einen fast für jeden offensichtilichen Fehler. Sicherlich hat EA was damit zu tun. 

Als ob Origin nicht schon gereicht hat ... Trd hab ich es vorbestellt und werde es nicht stornieren. Ich habe immernoch Vertrauen in DICE ! Nichts desto trotz gefällt mir die BETA. Man bekommt einen ungfähren Eindruck. Das Gefühl der Waffen ist sehr angenehm, die Grafik kann sich auch sehen lassen. Und die Leute sollen aufhören das Game direkt totzuquatschen !


----------



## ToxicGin (5. Oktober 2011)

Marketing gequatsche vom feinsten !! Ich wette das Spiel wird genauso aussehen ,sich genauso spielen lassen und sich auch genauso anhören wie in der Beta !! Große Sprünge sollte man so kurz vor Release nicht erwarten!!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (5. Oktober 2011)

ToxicGin schrieb:


> Marketing gequatsche vom feinsten !! Ich wette das Spiel wird genauso aussehen ,sich genauso spielen lassen und sich auch genauso anhören wie in der Beta !! Große Sprünge sollte man so kurz vor Release nicht erwarten!!


 
Davon redet ja auch keiner, Gamplay, Sound und Grafik ist final (auch wenn die Grafik in der Beta nicht auf max. ist,)  es geht ja nur um die "kleinen" Bugs ala, Wackelnde killcam, kleine Grafikfehlerchen, Granten die an Büschen kleben bleiben, Leichen die rumrutschen, vereinzelte Animationsfehler etc. Nix, was 450 Leute in 2 Monaten nicht beheben könnte.

PS bin kein Fanboy, nur optimist


----------



## SonusKitahara (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur: HOAH!!!


----------



## r4mp4ge (5. Oktober 2011)

Seufz* Schon wieder muss Ich Leute aus diesem Thread "aussortieren":Hauptsächlich diejenigen die versuchen zu "Trollen",und deren Interesse an Bf3 ungefähr so gross ist,als das man dieses schon mit dem Mikroskop suchen müsste.
Ich Tendiere eher dazu Ea/Dice Glauben zu schenken, als denjenigen,die Gründe und "eigene" Ansichten abliefern,basierend auf Grund von Vermutungen.
Wenn es denn nun so ist,dass schon viele Bug´s tatsächlich(in der nun "einen Monat "fortgeschrittenen" Version bei DICE)gefixt sind,wieso Erwartet man
denn auch noch,das Sie die Beta während diese Läuft "Updaten",nur damit die Poster die sich hier "Beschwert" hatten, die  Downtime als Grund nehmen,
um erneut ihre Sinnlosen Posts zu Schreiben. 
Ich hatte es nun bei.... sagen wir mal 90% von den Kandidaten auf meiner Ignorierliste nicht bereut,Sie dorthin Verfrachtet zu haben.

Ramp


----------



## Tangun (6. Oktober 2011)

oh gott... scheiß vorurteile .. battlefield wird klasse und wird alles in den schatten stellen ! 
das Endprodukt ist was zählt !
die beta nutze ich bloß um ins gameplay einzutauchen und am anfang des Spieles nicht komplett einzusinken ..
wer von cod oder crysis 2 auf bf3 umsteigt weiß was ich meine ^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (6. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6VBG22ZBz4&sns=fb hauptsache er hat spaß :>


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2011)

Also das Gameplay stimmt auf jeden Fall. Das ist schon mal die Hauptsache. Wenn sie die Veröffentlichung nicht verhauen und die Maps qualitativ gut sind, dann könnte es der beste MP-Shooter seit Battlefield 2 und CoD4 werden. Mit den neueren danach konnte ich irgendwie nie was richtiges anfangen, hoffe das ändert sich bei BF3, damit ich nicht wieder die alten Kamellen ausgraben muss.


----------



## Sunrunner (6. Oktober 2011)

Ganz einfach gesagt: Haters gonna hate. So ist es. Alle die, die das Spiel schlecht reden wollen, müssens ja nicht kaufen und spielen weiter CoD oder was auch immer.
Lesen hilft: Die Beta is nicht zum Bugfixen geplant gewesen, sondern als Stresstest für die Server!
Also ich hab Bad Company 2 damals schon in der Beta gespielt und dann das Gekaufte Game und viele Fehler waren weg.
Außerdem wird der Support nach release nicht eingestellt.


----------



## Struppi (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag es am liebsten, wenn Entwickler und Publisher sagen "It´s ready when done." ... So schürt man keine falschen Hoffnungen und keinen Hass wenns doch später wird mit der Veröffentlichung. Ein klasse Beispiel ist dafür "Rage" ... Die haben lange dran gebastelt und sich vor allem mit dem Releasedatum zurückgehalten ... meiner Meinung nach der beste Weg.

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass in einer Beta ALLES getestet wird. Allein um rauszufinden, auf welchen Systemen das Spiel wie läuft. Bei der Fülle an der auf dem Markt befindlichen Hardware geht das nur mit einem Beta-Test. Natürlich werden da auch die Server getestet. Ich habe Videos gesehen von Fahrzeug-Bugs auf CB. Da f liegen Jeeps durch die Luft, Panzer kippen zur Seite um und so weiter. Ich vermute, genau deshalb wurden die Fahrzeuge deaktiviert und die CB-Server runtergefahren. Wäre ja peinlich, wenn genau das was Battlefield ausmacht (Fahrzeuge, Panzer usw) zu ner Lachnummer verkommt ...

Beta-Test nur zum Server testen ... Und morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann .... Im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt ... lol


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (6. Oktober 2011)

Viele vergessen wohl auch die Alpha, die war zwar net offen, aber trozdem haben genug Leute gezockt, vorallem welche die konstruktive Kritik üben könne und wollen. Und nach der Alpha war genug zeit das Gameplay anzupassen. (s. z.B. Bombenplatze auf Operation Metro)


----------



## RobZombie (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme jetzt mal von der PS3. Ich lese die ganze Zeit über die abartigen bugs. Mir sind bisher nicht viele untergekommen. Wenn dann einer, bei dem ich nicht mehr zielen konnte und dazu die waffe wechseln musste. 

BC2 habe ich damals in der beta auch gespielt und das spiel, das nachher rauskamm stand dieser in nichts nach. Man konnte sich nicht beklagen!

Mir hat es bisher so viel spaß gemacht diese 4 std zu spielen das ich jetzt einfach aufgehört habe, sonst dreh ich durch wenn sie vorbei ist. Außerdem werden die ganzen XP (von dennen ich jetzt zu hauf welche bekomme) ins hauptspiel nicht übertragen. 

Seine Vorbestellung aufgrund der Beta zu stornieren, wie viele es bereits getan haben, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man BC2 gespielt hat erst recht nicht. Wenn nicht dann naja...hätte der Herr seinen Satz mit "1monat alt usw..." eben dann sagen sollen, als die Beta auch rausgekommen ist...


----------

